
Running helps mice slow cancer growth - salmonet
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/02/160216142825.htm
======
billconan
repost:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11113169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11113169)

